# Saw this snake near Manly Beach



## aussierocks (Nov 26, 2012)

He slithered across the path that runs toward North Head just south of Manly Beach near Sydney. By the time I got my camera ready he was already in the sticks so this is the best I could do. What do you guys think? Small-eyed snake? This is my fourth time to Oz and this is my first snake sighting here.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 26, 2012)

Not a snake, a Common Scaly Foot Legless Lizard (Which are really legless geckos) Pygopus lepidopodus. Most of the ID is from the head shape which is very distinctive compared to most snakes, if I zoomed the photo in a bit I would expect to see that the scales on top of the head were differently arranged than in snakes and that the neck was poorly defined and the body more cylindrical (which rules out some local snakes and not others).


----------



## JrFear (Nov 26, 2012)

agreed with scaly foot legless lizard! i live only around the corner and are pretty common around the north head walks and spit to manly walk!


----------



## aussierocks (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice, thanks!


----------

